# Hymer Water Pump



## Wintonian (Nov 26, 2007)

OK. So I have only just bought this Hymer, but the first thing that is noticeable is that when the electricity is turned on the water pump starts making a quite loud buzzing noise. It is continuous. This cannot be right, surely? The previous owner, when I asked her today, said that it makes less noise when the tank is full! Well it would, wouldn't it?

I would have expected the water pump to switch on only on demand. For it to run continuously would be a very poor design.

Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its not trying to fill the water heater system is it?? Only guessing


stew


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The pump should not be operating constantly. The most likely culprit, assuming you have a submersible pump and microswitched taps like I do, is that a microswitch in one of the taps is broken or short circuited in the "on" position. This can be established by finding the wires to each tap and disconnecting one at a time to see if the noise stops. If it does, you will need to replace the appropriate microswitch, or if a sealed tap, the whole tap assembly.
Good luck.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto Waleem. There will be a micro switch in one of your taps that is duff or an open tap.

Your toilet flush switch isn't sticking is it?

Johnny F


----------



## Wintonian (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for those answers. It confirms what I suspected - that a switch should be activating the pump.

I will investigate both the taps - oh, and the shower, as well as the toilet.

Is there a wiring diagram available for Hymer vehicles? And is there an English version of the Manual? Did a search but did not find anything on that subject.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Email Hymer Germany with your chassis number they will send an English manual.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi wintonian 
pm sent
simon


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wintonian

Here is a link for a generic manual (English version) that covers most of the things I think you require

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

Steve F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Steve. How are you mate?

Thanks for that link. I have a manual but thats great to have to do a print and a quick read from without traipsing out to the MH.

Johnny F


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johnny F

I am just fine, keeping my powder dry as they say. Here is another one to keep you going.

http://www.movera.com/

Stave F

P'S Happy Christmas (someone has to be first)

:wink:


----------

